# SoundOff LED work lights..



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok guys finally got all my lights from sirennet and all i can say is holy sh** i am blown away in how damn bright the 5" 1400 lumen led work light is. absolutelty blinding i just hooked them up to my battery and shined my pitch black backyard right up here are some pictures.any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Almost forget they do generate heat so the snow will not freeze up on them.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice ... did the bud light come from sirennet?


----------



## 6.5chevyTD (Sep 1, 2010)

unfortunatly not it was for comparison on how big the lights were


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree these work lights are awesome. they are something you definitly have to see to believe. The LED 3 mini floods are quite impressive as well. I have two of the LED3 right at my tag for close light by my hitch, and two of those 1400 lumen ones on my headache rack. Awesome


----------



## builtupbowtie (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome I want a set of
These. Did u go with floods or spots?


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

I was thinking of buying them and after seeing your pictures I am ordering them today! Are those the flood or spots?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

They are the flood lights


----------



## 802PlowMan (Oct 6, 2010)

I was thinking about getting these for my truck. Wasnt too sure on either the flood or trapezoid but im thinking the flood will be perfect. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang it those are brighter then the 1000 lumen ones i got............knew i should have gone bigger!!


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

wkahler;1098871 said:


> Dang it those are brighter then the 1000 lumen ones i got............knew i should have gone bigger!!


I was thinking of getting the 1000 too....how do you like them ? I'm trying to save a few bucks and not sure if I'm going to regret it later.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah the 1400 Lumen floods are incredible. I used them for an emergency response truck for Naval Station Newport and they have been extremely happy with them and it's been almost a year I think.

http://safetylightingandequipment.c...l-station-newport-2010-chevrolet-3500-utility


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1100187 said:


> Yeah the 1400 Lumen floods are incredible. I used them for an emergency response truck for Naval Station Newport and they have been extremely happy with them and it's been almost a year I think.
> 
> http://safetylightingandequipment.c...l-station-newport-2010-chevrolet-3500-utility


Thanks for the info. My next set will have to be the 1400 Lumen....Couldn't wait and already ordered the 1000 Lumen set. pumpkin:


----------



## 802PlowMan (Oct 6, 2010)

20silverado- Have you hooked them up yet? I recieved my set friday and want to hook them up this week. In the papers that come with it they say you need a 5 amp in-line fuse, I'm thinking about using a 10 amp on the same wire and split it after the fuse to each light. Any ideas about that or how you went about hooking them up? And also how you ran your wire ?

-Thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

802PlowMan;1101830 said:


> 20silverado- Have you hooked them up yet? I recieved my set friday and want to hook them up this week. In the papers that come with it they say you need a 5 amp in-line fuse, I'm thinking about using a 10 amp on the same wire and split it after the fuse to each light. Any ideas about that or how you went about hooking them up? And also how you ran your wire ?
> 
> -Thanks


that will work fine.....also you can power a relay off the charge wire in your 7 pin and activate it via reverse wire in same pin and also ground it there too....no running wires under cab..hide the relay behind a tail light....


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

802PlowMan;1101830 said:


> 20silverado- Have you hooked them up yet? I recieved my set friday and want to hook them up this week. In the papers that come with it they say you need a 5 amp in-line fuse, I'm thinking about using a 10 amp on the same wire and split it after the fuse to each light. Any ideas about that or how you went about hooking them up? And also how you ran your wire ?
> 
> -Thanks


802- just keep in mind that the fuse is there for multiple reasons. There isn't any problem with running a single fuse and then splicing the wires from multiple lights together, so long as the wire used can handle the fused rating. If I remember correctly the current draw on those lights is about 3 amps. So if you use a 10 Amp fuse, use 16 AWG wire and you will be fine.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

what is the story on the two lights at the bottom? do ya like them?


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

the two lights on the bottom are sound offs mighty work lights, and they are extremely bright, but are a surface mount opposed to your traditional work lights.. hundred dollars a piece so theyre not cheap, but well worth it


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

got my set last week. they are brighter than i thought they be!!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

After I tinted the windows on my Charger I couldnt see Sh*t backing up at night. I added a pair of the Mighty Night Lights. I used the spot lights because at the time, they did not have the 45 degree flood lenses.


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

salt dogg;1102280 said:


> got my set last week. they are brighter than i thought they be!!


Are those the 1000 Lumens ? Did you hook them up to the trailer harness with a relay ?

I was thinking of making a Backup Buddy but the way you have them mounted looks pretty nice and they are protected by the tailer hitch too.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

these draw so little you could just run them threw a toggle switch with out a relay correct?


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd like it if they came on only when in reverse. Don't really want to be flipping the switch every time I wanted to back up. But I do believe they only draw 3.1 amps at 12v, as far as I know that's not a huge load but maybe an expert can assist with this.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

very easy....run them via a relay activated by your reverse wire and tuck it all away behind tail light

DO NOT....DO NOT DO NOT.....tie them into the stock reverse wires..


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You can hook them directly to the reverse wire on your trailer connection. Dissociative is right, do not hook them to the reverse wires at the tail lights.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

SafetyLighting;1103042 said:


> You can hook them directly to the reverse wire on your trailer connection. Dissociative is right, do not hook them to the reverse wires at the tail lights.


AND that would ONLY be if you have a second feed for reverse back up which MOST trucks do NOT.....diesels and some others have an "extra" 20 amp for trailer reverse BUT several trucks just piggy the trailer hitch into the stock reverse circuit...i would STRONGLY recommend not tapping ANY reverse for a feed.......simply use the trailer charge wire to power your relay and then trigger with reverse wire...

its too risky to tell anyone to tap into reverse on these things.....they pull almost 9 amps at peak........per pair

as a whole.....DO NOT just tie them into reverse unless you are 100% you have the supply to handle them.........

SAFETY FIRST...to all my plowsite brothers.....i don't want to see you f-up your rig....


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dissociative;1103082 said:


> AND that would ONLY be if you have a second feed for reverse back up which MOST trucks do NOT.....diesels and some others have an "extra" 20 amp for trailer reverse BUT several trucks just piggy the trailer hitch into the stock reverse circuit...i would STRONGLY recommend not tapping ANY reverse for a feed.......simply use the trailer charge wire to power your relay and then trigger with reverse wire...
> 
> its too risky to tell anyone to tap into reverse on these things.....they pull almost 9 amps at peak........per pair
> 
> ...


I just wanted to know about a toggle switch


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

02powerstroke;1102708 said:


> these draw so little you could just run them threw a toggle switch with out a relay correct?


YES SIR....sorry to have gone all techy on ya....lol


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Dissociative;1103082 said:


> AND that would ONLY be if you have a second feed for reverse back up which MOST trucks do NOT.....diesels and some others have an "extra" 20 amp for trailer reverse BUT several trucks just piggy the trailer hitch into the stock reverse circuit...i would STRONGLY recommend not tapping ANY reverse for a feed.......simply use the trailer charge wire to power your relay and then trigger with reverse wire...
> 
> its too risky to tell anyone to tap into reverse on these things.....they pull almost 9 amps at peak........per pair
> 
> ...


Mine should be here tomorrow and looking to get them fired up. I understand the tapping of the hot feed for the trailer harness to feed the relay. But you just lost me on the reverse trigger, that should also be pulled off of the trailer harness to...correct? In my thoughts everything is tapped into the trailer harness.

Thanks much.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ChickenKing;1103128 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow and looking to get them fired up. I understand the tapping of the hot feed for the trailer harness to feed the relay. But you just lost me on the reverse trigger, that should also be pulled off of the trailer harness to...correct? In my thoughts everything is tapped into the trailer harness.
> 
> Thanks much.


you use the reverse feed to trigger a relay that steals power from the 12v charge line in the trailer plug.


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Got ya. So where does the trailer get a back-up trigger feed from? Wouldn't that be in the same harness as the trailer wires and 12V charge line ?


----------



## 802PlowMan (Oct 6, 2010)

- Thanks for the info SafetyLighting


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

can you tell me what wire is the reverse one on a 2005 ford superduty i cant seem to find this info anywhere! thanks cody


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Cody,
According to the body builder manual, the reverse feed for the trailer is Black/Light Green. It's fused at 20 amps(fuse 38?) and is run through a relay.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some pics of the mighty lights


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What did those mighty lights run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1106904 said:


> What did those mighty lights run you if you don't mind me asking?


100 each , yea expensive but so worth it.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in love with those little lights!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just curious as why not to tap into normal reverse wire? I recently installed a new LED lightbar under my tailgate with reverse function, it said to tap into the reverse wire from the tail light. So that's what I did, course that bar I have probably don't pull as much power as those lights?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking good guys...this thread got me going on my own set up... check it out here if interested.


----------

